# Okay to Bleach Orchid in Bloom?



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a miniature orchid that I'm about to put in my new tank, but I am going to sterilize it first, following this method:

-Soak in water for 10 mins. 
-Do a 10 minute soak in a 5% bleach solution. (19 cups of water to 1 cup of bleach)

However this plant is currently in bloom with new flowers. So I am wondering, will the bleach solution harm the flowers, making them fall off, or will they be fine?

Thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nope, the flowers are mos likely f-ed. I use 10% bleach for 10 minutes though, but I dont think theyll hold up to 5% either


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just don't bleach the flowers. I just soaked a blooming maxillaria variabilis in a5% solution, so far the flower is doing fine. The flower was submerged, but this species does have a pretty thick durable flower


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Just don't bleach the flowers.


The question I would ask anyone that is bleaching plants, is, what is the reason you are bleaching them? If the answer is that you are trying to kill chytrid that may be on the plant, then I wouldn't agree with the above quote. If you are trying only to reduce leaf or root borne insects, then I can see that advice being more applicable. Either way, the reason for bleaching is important, and if you are trying to disinfect, then you will need to sacrifice the bloom for the safety of your amphibians, IMO.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I bleach for pests!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That sounds a lot like the ration of bleach to water that I've recommended more than a few times. I have moved up to 10% for 10 minutes. (1 cup of bleach to 9 cups of water)


----------

